# Rugby Time



## thekeeperza (31/5/14)

Out to the game with the old man....epic






Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (31/5/14)

Vape up a storm there buddy.. 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## crack2483 (31/5/14)

Well played Lions. Good game! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppie (1/6/14)

I just love rugby - golf and cricket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Vape up a storm there buddy..
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud



Yip. Vaped up a storm-ers last night!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Yip. Vaped up a storm-ers last night!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Stormer kind of storm I assume

Reactions: Like 2


----------

